# Bawburgh R4 ROTOR site



## bobblehead (Aug 8, 2010)

Visited this recently. No access underground but an interesting place all the same - former ROTOR SOC which was subsequently modified into an RGHQ and closed at the end of the Cold War.








Guardhouse






Above ground structures











Water tank






This was in one of the air vent stacks 






Air filtration and spares in a vent stack (unfortunatley this was a self contained room and didn't lead anywhere )


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 13, 2010)

Very good- the guard house seems in quite good nick. Do you know who owns this now? A polite conversation with them might open some doors......


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 13, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Do you know who owns this now? A polite conversation with them might open some doors......



Sounds like a good plan, be nice to visit


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's the Sub-Brit file on the place - not sure that the ownership is correct though, as High Point don't seem to exist in a form that would need a radio site and the big man hasn't updated the record since 2001

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/b/bawburgh/index.html


----------



## bobblehead (Aug 15, 2010)

*Bawburgh*

There doesn't seem to be much info on this one at all and even Subbrit don't seem to have been inside (well they havn't posted anything on their website, which is a different thing..)

The above ground structures are really good condition although there is some evidence of people trying to break in, but they don't seem to have got very far. One to keep an eye on..


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 16, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Do you know who owns this now? A polite conversation with them might open some doors......



Still owned by Highpoint who have made it *very* clear they don't want visits of any kind, perhaps made worse by the fact that explorers actually broke in through one of the walls a while back. 

AFAIK they don't even use the building itself, they just use the site for that massive mast that's stood out front.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 16, 2010)

A bit of searching reveals that Highpoint have no web presence -and they moved to a sail address last year, which indicates that they are either quite a small organisation or they are operated from overseas - suggesting that they are either on the skids or a shell company for something else. Don't know if that is any use to us, but it might be worth keeping an eye on.....


----------



## Left4Dead (Aug 23, 2010)

Very intrigued by this place and I would love a look around inside the main bunker.

I found this post on another site (28DL) by somebody that seems to be in the know.



> I have suggested to the owner that if he held a couple of open days that would be of great interest to loads of people and even if he charged a small entry fee to cover costs he might be surprised by how much he could make, but I don't think he will play ball.
> 
> Of course time moves on and ownerships change, so I expect this place will be sold on eventually and the new owners may be much more accommodating.
> 
> ...


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 23, 2010)

Very interesting.....I wonder how recently that was posted?


----------



## Left4Dead (Aug 23, 2010)

That was actually post on 19/08/10. So very recently.


----------



## shadowman (Aug 29, 2010)

Email [email protected] 
He used to work inside this bunker when it was operational, he will give you all the history and info about this place.


----------



## losttom (Aug 29, 2010)

Left4Dead said:


> Very intrigued by this place and I would love a look around inside the main bunker.
> 
> I found this post on another site (28DL) by somebody that seems to be in the know.



Im fairly certain thats the chap from the Holmpton bunker


----------



## Engineer (Aug 29, 2010)

*Bunker.*

Were pics 5 & 6 the same vent stack? The pic of the manometer and filters would seem to indicate an intake stack.


----------



## bobblehead (Sep 2, 2010)

*vent stack*

Yes, the manometer was attached to the wall to the right of the vents shown in the internal picture


----------

